# Office furniture/suply



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello All

Any one that can recommend a good quality office furniture/supply shop in Dubai?


Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are loads - are you looking to fit out an entire office with workstations, space planning, etc? Or just to buy a couple of desks?


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello BedouGirl

Thanks for your reply.
Just need to buy a few desks chairs,shelvs etc all the normal office furniture and equipment.

I haven't seen any while i been around in Dubai, i mean im not looking for ikea or homesrus, but a shop that is specialized in office equipment and supplies . 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gemaco and Ritmo would probably be your best bet. You can google both of them. Also try Al Reyami. Again, you can google them too.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Ritmo, Gemaco, Al Hawaii and Al Reyami - you can find them all on google.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And Nasser Al Sayegh.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Kps world!!


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello

Thanks alot for the suggestions.
I tryed to find them all on google but seems they are not very good with websites in Dubai.
Mostly just found their address, if u know their websites fell free to type em (not sure if its allowed)

But i like Gemaco, gonna go check them out, they have some brands i know, even a Danish one (Dencon). 


Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Googling them would just give you their contact details - you would need to go their showrooms to have a look. The other company I forgot to mention is Kinnarps. Good luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The middle east hasnt exactly gotten the marketing/advertising/shopping concept of the internet yet.


----------



## anson (Sep 28, 2011)

try ofis dubai!!! its in karama


----------

